# 2WW from 12 July - Anyone else?



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi there I am due to have my IUI around 12 July.  Is there anyone else due to have their treatment around the same time.

Thanks


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya, Yes Me!!! I'm due to have my first IUI around then - I need to ring the hosp. on day of ovulation then DP has to take
sperm in the next morning and then I'll have my IUI that afternoon  soo excitedd, how are you feeling about it? xx


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi LadyG85

I am so pleased that there will be someone else going through the same thing at the same time!!!  We are using a donor so our sperm  is on ice awaiting our arrival!!  As soon as I do my test and get a smiley face we contact the clinic and let them know we are on our way.  We are using a clinic in Demark will drive there as soon as I get a positive result.  We are not sure how long we will be in Denmark as they will do the scan to ascertain when the best time to insemintate is once we get there.  We are hoping that the procedure will take place around 12th July.  Are you taking any drugs or doing it with out.  As this is our first try it was reccommended that we do it with out drugs.  I am taking vitamins to help me along.  I am really nervous now all along I have been excited now I am just worried that it wont work!  Are you having a double insemination or single.  We originally asked for a double but the clinic have said that there will probably not be a need for a double first time round so we shall have to wait and see.

Talk soon 
x


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Jennyewren,

Oh Inoo! I'm so glad someone else is going through it the same time too! 
I'm not taking any drugs - doing it au natural for our first time too (of which I'm getting my hopes up will happen first time!) 
 and they didn't ask me if i wanted a double or single? So I'll find that out when I see my smiley face probs!! I'm really
nervous too, just want it to happen first time so badly! Imagine what we will be like in our 2ww!! Speak soon xx


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hey Ladyg85

I know how you feel!  Its really hard not to get your hopes up for it working first time but at the same time you have to prepare yourseld for it not working on the first attempt.  To be honest I am really really nervous too, everytime I have to check my calendar for work I panic when I see that at some point next week it will be full steam ahead!!!  I am afraid I am turning into a babyzilla and I am quite obsessed with it, it is the only thing I think about.  I really really hope that we both get a BFP.  Our 2ww is going to be terrible!  I hope you dont plat to do too much work as I think I will be on here constantly comparing notes!  Talk soon xx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh Ino Jennyewren... it is all i think about too! Trying to get my hopes up but at the same time prepare for the worst aswell! 
Well when i see the smiley face on the CBFM, the next day when the IUI process is over with I'm taking a week of work so we 
will definatelybe here comparing notes! I really really really hope we both get a BFP too.. then we can stop thinking about concieving
and enjoy our pregnancies!!  just cannot believe it is next week! I'm soo excited to start it!! xxx


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hey LadyG85 

Hows it goin?  have you been to the clinic yet?  I am still waiting to ovulate and it is driving me crazy.  I had a neg this morning and will try again in the afternoon so fingers crossed


----------



## desertbunny (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi ladies - I had my IUI on Sunday (10th) so am 2 days into the 2ww and it's already driving me crazy!  This is my first cycle too so have fingers crossed for us all that we get BFPs this month! I have been feeling a bit sick and tired so far and the pessaries are a bit gross to deal with - I have een out and bought an industrial amount of pantyliners as have been told by friends that they ruin your underwear! xx


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi Desertbunny

Its great to hear from people on the same boat.  I hope your 2ww goes quickly and you have a BFP at the end.  I am off to the clinic tomorrow for a scan and hopefully my little egg will be ready to rock and roll!!  What pessaries are you on?  I wonder if my clinic will give me some.  Fingers crossed and doing my BFP dance for you x


----------



## Jammy J (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Jenny wren

Out of interest what clinic are you going to in Denmark?  I went out there for the first time last month for IUI at the CFC. All went well although AF is due tomorrow so highly unlikely it hasnt worked first time so I guess I will be back out there in a couple of weeks time. I called the clinic when I saw the smiley face and had the IUI the next day.


----------



## desertbunny (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi jennyewren - I am using cyclogest pessaries (progesterone) which I had to start the night after my IUI and use every night during the 2ww.  If I get a BFP then I will have to continue to use them until the 12th week is over.  I'm not sure if it's standard procedure but it helps to keep the little bean in there and they recommend it here in Dubai.  I know this is probably tmi but if you do get them then make sure you are using panty liners as they tend to get a bit messy!

Have everything crossed for your scan today - hope you have lots of big follicles ready to pop!  How have you found the injections so far? xx


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hello ladies

Well I had my scan and my egg was 22mm and my lining was 9mm.  Liza Diers was very impressed and said i was perfect for the insemination so she did it there and then!  I do not have to take any medication just wait and see!

Hi Jah123 I am going to diers clinic in Arhus Denmark, Liza only specialises in IUI.

Hi Desertbunny My scan showed one big folli ready to burst!  I am not taking any medication at all this time round!  I am now officially in my 2WW let the worry and stress commence!

Apologies if i have missed anyone out but its just a quickie visit!

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL AND TALK SOON XX


----------



## trying2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi - YES I am. mine from the 5th. so just passed 1 week on the tww.

had a follicle that was 22 all around.  lining about 8.3mm.

waiting waiting waiting....


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi trying2011

Well done you I was pretty much the same folli 22mm and lining 9mm with 3 clear layers!  I hope we all have a BFP!!!!!


----------



## Nadya (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi jennyewren! I had my IUI at 07-06-11... on 2ww now. Blood test (hCG, Quantitative, Progesterone) is tomorrow!!! Don't want to go there tomorrow - don't want to hear bad news. I'm with hope now. It's so cool to be with hope for the first time in your life! Don't want to lose it... 
Have some cramping all day... hope it's not my period starting...


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies

Isnt is great knowing that we are not alone in our quest in motherhood!!!  My folli was 22.5mm and my lining was 9mm so we are all on a level!

Nadya - Wishing you lots of luck for today and sending you positive fibes!!

Trying - was your test date yesterday?  I really hope it has all worked out well for you.

Apologies if i have missed anyone off but I am in work at the mo!


----------



## Nadya (Jul 19, 2011)

jennyewren said:


> Nadya - Wishing you lots of luck for today and sending you positive fibes!!


jennyewren - thank you very much for good wishes. I got phone call: the results came out negative. well... we have only 4% chance, so it was expected. we'll try more cycles as soon as possible.


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Nayda - so sorry to hear your news.  I am starting to feel that I am going to get a BFN.  7 days into 2ww and I am feeling a few twinges on my left side fingers crossed its not the you know what starting to make an appearance!!  I emailed to clinic today to see if I had ovulated with they did the IUI, they said that I had not ovulated but was very close to it so again fingers crossed.

Take care and talk soon xx


----------



## Nadya (Jul 19, 2011)

Jennywren  - Don’t worry now! Your left side twinges - it can be anything. For example, early signs of pregnancy    I had very bad vomiting and 2 lines in pee-test on my Day 8, but by Day 10 it turned to 1 line - I guess that artificial hCG from trigger short was finally washed away   On my next try I’m not going to do any home preg tests before the end of 2ww  
I see you have just 6 days left to your test. It’s less than a week! Good luck!  
But anyway don’t give up and remember: persistence is the key! It is just the matter of time and patience to get pregnant with all modern med tools. Stay positive!


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Nadya for you support I will take your advice.  Ive waited this longs I might as well wait it out! 
I am sorry to hear your news sending you lots of


----------



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

hi ladies, 
those of you who I have not met on the other forums, I had iui on 14th July and officially 5 days left for otd.. 
congrates to those who had bfp    
it is so difficult waiting.. had tiredness and bloating all first week, now no symptoms, probably trigger has wened off.
these 5 days are going to be really long


----------



## CynthiaRose (Feb 13, 2011)

hi ladies. Wish I had found this thread earlier. I've been on the June/July thread. Had my first go at unmedicated IUI in June and my second attempt a couple of weeks ago. Both BFNs. Waiting to go again and thinking about going medicated this time. Hope some of you get your BFPs!


----------



## Nadya (Jul 19, 2011)

Jennywren - wish you GOOD LUCK for tomorrow!


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Nadya

Thanks for your kind words.  I did a test late this afternoon and it was a BFN.  I dont have much hope for tomorrow   I am hoping that my pee was too diluted this afternoon.  Fingers crossed


----------

